# about DG Complete Beethoven edition (1997)



## pariah (Apr 30, 2021)

*Excuse me, about DG Complete Beethoven edition, just ask a few questions:*

1.
In the DG Complete Beethoven edition, why "WoO 18 March for Military Band (Für die Böhmische Landwehr)" not include the full version written by Beethoven himself?

2.
In the DG Complete Beethoven edition, why not include opera "Leonora" (Hess 110)?

3.
In the DG Complete Beethoven edition, which works are distorted because of the performers' own compilation? Who is this player?

4.
In the DG Complete Beethoven edition, Which works have not been included due to loss?

5.
In the DG Complete Beethoven edition, which works have been discarded due to too many arranged versions? Which style of music is mainly concentrated on?

thank you!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think probably only staff af the company could answer some of your questions, unless it's discussed in liner notes in the set. And it's been a long time since then too, so the reasons have maybe been forgotten.

But, some quick thoughts: Regarding complete Beethoven CD editions, there are also:

- *The New Complete Beethoven,* claiming to be the most complete, from DG, Decca etc.
https://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/catalogue/products/beethoven-the-new-complete-edition-4944 (2020,118 CD etc.)

- at least *4 different sets released on the Brilliant Classics label*, maybe more:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Works-Beethoven-Ludwig-van/dp/B000VHTS3C (2007, 100CD including some historical recordings)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-...BD6M59AY6JK&psc=1&refRID=EWS4A11HDBD6M59AY6JK (2011, 85 CD)

https://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/b/beethoven-edition-new/ (2017, 85CD)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beethoven-...BD6M59AY6JK&psc=1&refRID=EWS4A11HDBD6M59AY6JK (2019, 80CD)

- *one budget set from a German label *with mostly very obscure recordings 
https://www.europadisc.co.uk/classical/39870/Beethoven_-_Complete_Works_on_87_CDs.htm (2007, 87CD)

- *a set from the Naxos label*
https://www.naxos.com/feature/The-Complete-Beethoven-Edition.asp (2020, 90CD)

You may work with comparing found lists of content /tracks of the various sets. They're all different regarding the included works etc. ...


----------

